# Problem with my hands



## timdilley56 (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been dealing with this problem for awhile where my hands are incredibly itchy constantly peel and crack. It gets so bad sometimes that I can hardly sleep, I have tried everything I can think of to relieve the pain and heal them. The problem started after using grout I am a concrete finisher and have had concrete poisoning in the past.

I got some prescription cream from a friend called Fluocinonide but hasn't seemed to make much of a difference I took a week off work during the holidays to allow them to heal which they did seem to, but now its starting back up. 

I always wear gloves and have tried different kinds to no avail. I had read that it could be caused by a latex allergy, or contact dermatitis.

Any opinions or advice is appreciated.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I found that the cream they sell for woman that nurse is the best for my old dry cracked hands.
I have my wife buy it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Try sleeping with non-latex gloves and vaseline soaked hands. I like over the counter extra strength for men.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

superseal said:


> Try sleeping with non-latex gloves and vaseline soaked hands. I like over the counter extra strength for men.


This ^^^^^^ only with coconut oil.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

How about seeing a dermatologist?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You should have an allergy panel done.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Try corn huskers lotion.


----------



## timdilley56 (Jan 18, 2015)

I will try the coconut oil and corn huskers lotion. Vaseline doesn't seem to make much of a difference. If it is an allergy I don't know how much can be done about it besides switch up my gloves which I've tried. I've thought maybe its something i'm being exposed to outside of work but you would think I'd see the problem in other places besides my hands.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

I've always had the best luck with udder balm from the local ag supply. It's a moisturizer as well as a protectant and if you keep up with putting it on, your hands will heal quickly.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

My hands a pretty sensitive. I am allergic to latex. And as a result of latex contact I develop contact dermatitis. Which, for me, is incredibly itchy hands to the point of wanting to use a wire brush to scratch. Scratching leads to tiny bumps forming which are filled with clear fluid. 

They only thing that clears it up for me is a prescription called Halog. It comes in ointment and cream form. I prefer the ointment. I usually put a thick coating on before going to sleep and then put my hands in socks. It usually clears it up right away.

I use alternative gloves, non latex. No problems in quite a while.

Good luck


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I would see a dermatologist as mentioned. It may be more than just irritation from the gloves or concrete.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

timdilley56 said:


> I will try the coconut oil and corn huskers lotion. Vaseline doesn't seem to make much of a difference. If it is an allergy I don't know how much can be done about it besides switch up my gloves which I've tried. I've thought maybe its something i'm being exposed to outside of work but you would think I'd see the problem in other places besides my hands.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


You say you had concrete poisoning in the past? I haven't heard of it but it sounds like when a chemical gets absorbed into the body for a long time and finally can't deal with it. The liver is a very resilient organ but it has it's limits. It's like a vessel with a small hole at the bottom. The vessel keeps getting filled and the hole keeps leaking it out. So long as the vessel has time to drain or the amount going in isn't too much everything is fine, but after a while the hole can't keep up with what's being added and it overflows. Once it overflows it covers the hole at the bottom and it doesn't drain anymore (not exactly but it' a good picture)

You see this with mechanics who never wore gloves and have their hands covered in various solvents all day. In their early career they have zero problems then one day in their 50s they break out in a terrible rash and can never touch those solvents again. Same with life long drinkers who keep drinking but after a while start getting visibly drunk after just one. 

All this too say I would see your doctor and maybe get your liver tested. Just a guess though, I'm definitely not a doctor


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

As others suggested,see a dermatologist. While the suggestions here are well intentioned,they are just guesses. They are like the mechanic who puts his knee against the fender of your truck and diagnoses the engine trouble without opening the hood.:laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

fjn said:


> As others suggested,see a dermatologist. While the suggestions here are well intentioned,they are just guesses. They are like the mechanic who puts his knee against the fender of your truck and diagnoses the engine trouble without opening the hood.:laughing:


x 100. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> The liver is a very resilient organ but it has it's limits. It's like a vessel with a small hole at the bottom. The vessel keeps getting filled and the hole keeps leaking it out. So long as the vessel has time to drain or the amount going in isn't too much everything is fine, but after a while the hole can't keep up with what's being added and it overflows. Once it overflows it covers the hole at the bottom and it doesn't drain anymore (not exactly but it' a good picture)


This happened to a good friend of mine, a fisherman who was sloppy with diesel for years; suddenly if he got near it he'd break out in hives, doc said he built up an allergy and now can't go near it. I had the same thing happen to me with polyester resin, can't get near it.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

my dad always used Cornhuskers......i used Corona udder balm.you can pick it up at farm supply stores.Both work great


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

stacker said:


> my dad always used Cornhuskers......i used Corona udder balm.you can pick it up at farm supply stores.Both work great


I use Corona too, but I usual drink them, ice cold. I just switched to Corona light.
Wait...you're talking about a different corona I think. lol


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Framer53 said:


> I found that the cream they sell for woman that nurse is the best for my old dry cracked hands.
> I have my wife buy it.


I would have no problem buying this. Are you saying that you apply it to a nursing woman's breasts, then your hands feel better? This may be a medical breakthrough. I use the udder balm as well.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I have had good luck with Cortizone cream for stuff like that.

I take it you now wear gloves when you are finishing at least?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

cleveman said:


> I would have no problem buying this. Are you saying that you apply it to a nursing woman's breasts, then your hands feel better? This may be a medical breakthrough. I use the udder balm as well.


If experience has taught me anything it's that your hands and a nursing womans breasts will result in even more pain for you. They were the baby's property for almost a year.


----------

